# high risk thread



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)

Post a pic of a very risky, dangerous situation.

Kickin' off this shindig with:


----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## westwall (May 13, 2014)




----------



## westwall (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## westwall (May 13, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (May 13, 2014)




----------



## westwall (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## westwall (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Trinnity (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 14, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 14, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 14, 2014)




----------



## westwall (May 14, 2014)

190 Miles Per Hour on a wet road!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eonZv3HDyA0]The Road Warriors 3 - Ulster GP - NW200 ?_IRISH_?_ROAD_?_RACING_? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## katsteve2012 (May 17, 2014)

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2ZVdjHa4W4&feature=youtube_gdata_player]High risk job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (place- Bist bhopal) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## katsteve2012 (May 17, 2014)

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBWeN_a3kdc&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Nik Wallenda's tightrope stunt over the Grand Canyon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Trinnity (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Trinnity (May 18, 2014)

Proving low IQ, one day at a time.


----------



## percysunshine (May 18, 2014)

shart_attack said:


>



Hey ... I remember that street. South east of the Amsterdam central rail station.


----------



## percysunshine (May 18, 2014)

shart_attack said:


>



They might be in love...


----------



## shart_attack (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 20, 2014)

drifter said:


>



Is ^ that ^ the governor of Loosyann, man???

Kay, movin' along. More high risks:


----------



## shart_attack (May 20, 2014)

_LOOK OUT!!!_


----------



## shart_attack (May 20, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## protectionist (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## jon_berzerk (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## jon_berzerk (May 22, 2014)

August 16, 1960


----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (May 22, 2014)

Gliders in WWII were incredibly risky.  My uncle was a glider pilot fortunate to survive his craft's landing in Normandy although it busted apart on landing scattering paratroopers and equipment every where.


----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## jon_berzerk (May 23, 2014)

nice collection of lightning strikes


----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)

In case you're wondering why ^ this one's ^ here, it's because it's _college_ baseball.


----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)

Let's hope Texas A&M doesn't have aluminum bleachers.


----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Coyote (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)

Now ^ there's ^ one seriously gutsy honey, right there.

Just sayin'.


----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)

_Step right up! Step right up! Ride the LIGHTNING ROD!!!_


----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)

_"By the pricking of my thumbs ..."_


----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)

_"But mama, you said lightning never strikes the same place twice."_


----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)

"Get inside, ladies and gents: Ride the Gateway to _hell_ ..."


----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)

A slight satanic misfire, and then ...


----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)

DIRECT HIT!!!!!!


----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)

Hey look, kids: it's the great philanthropist and visionary extraordinaire SEAN PENN!!!


----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)

Yeeee-IKES!!! Looks like mama fed ^ that boy right there ^ some good vittles!!!


----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (May 24, 2014)

This thread is great.


----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)

Not sure if I've already posted this one. I've gone back really far in this thread, and can't find it, so:


----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 28, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain 
PredFan


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)

Only we American and Canadian football fans know why ^ that ^ is on this thread.

Don't feel badly if you don't understand, foreigners.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2020)

westwall said:


>


My, how times have changed!  Never thought I'd agree with Malcolm X.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 27, 2020)

Another week gone by, one week left of 2020.  A disappointing vintage, 2020.
I have come to the conclusion that just because on _can _do something doesn't mean one _should_.  I refer to the winter motorized recreation fans.  Those snow machines can go pretty fast and on a firmly packed trail/road they can reach speeds in excess of 40-50 mph.  Well, the road I live on is nicely packed and the machine-heads have been out in force for a couple of weeks now.  It's not _if_ they run into a car or truck, it's _when.  _A word to the wise, if a road appears regularly plowed or graded and there are driveways connected, it is a road, not a trail, and recreationists would be well warned to pay attention to other traffic.  The law of tonnages is strictly enforced and a snow machine, with unprotected rider, is going to lose when it comes into violent contact with a 3/4 ton Dodge pickup.  Really, slow down, folks.  I don't want to scrape you or yours spawn off my front grill.  Oh, yeah, I will not yield to you.  You can walk those machines up over berms.  If I pull into the soft snow at the side of the road, or high center on a berm because I let you pass on the road, I'm pretty sure you will not even bother to help me dig out.  Been there, done that...a shame that courtesy appears to be one-way and I am not inclined to be courteous to a bunch of people who have so little regard for themselves.


----------

